# Manitoba Telecom Services (MBT)



## alpine11 (Feb 17, 2016)

I have about 200 shares of MBT and I am even. I wanted to get peoples thoughts on this stock. Is there any chance that someone like Telus or Bell might buy it?
Or should I sell it and buy shares get share in Telus or Bell.


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

*Similar thread*

FYI, there is another thread on this subject. http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/44194-Manitoba-telecom


----------

